# Former First Dog Barney Bush passes away at age 12



## skye (Feb 1, 2013)

 a black Scottish terrier known for chasing golf balls and taking America on video tours of the White House  has passed away after a battle with lymphoma. He was 12. 



Former First Dog Barney Bush passes away at age 12 | Trail Blazers Blog


----------



## Connery (Feb 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Barney....


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 2, 2013)

skye said:


>  a black Scottish terrier known for chasing golf balls and taking America on video tours of the White House  has passed away after a battle with lymphoma. He was 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Former First Dog Barney Bush passes away at age 12 | Trail Blazers Blog


 So sorry to hear it. Poor little guy. RIP Barney.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 4, 2013)

I loved it when he nipped a reporter in the WH. 

Scotties are tough little critters and I know his family thought the world of him. I watched his "christmas specials" every time they were on. 

R.I.P. Barney, One tough little guy.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 4, 2013)

President Bush had a nice photo tribute to the dog he loved so much on his Facebook site, he did the painting which is surprisingly good. Barney wasn't just a token dog for the WhiteHouse, that's obvious from the photographs.

http://www.facebook.com/georgewbush


----------



## RightNorLeft (Feb 4, 2013)

Dogs just dont live long enough


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 4, 2013)

RightNorLeft said:


> Dogs just dont live long enough



Absolutely.  Barney had a hell of a life for a dog though : ).  I disagreed with his humans politics but I feel for anyone who loses as great a friend as dogs are.  R.I.P.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 5, 2013)

Barney was so full of P&V. What a great darling. 
 He was so loved.

RIP Barney. 

Barney being stately....






I just love this one. President Bush trying to salute with Barney in his arms.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 6, 2013)

RightNorLeft said:


> Dogs just dont live long enough



They should be more like parrots.


----------

